# Beowulf: The Most Horrible Movie I've Ever Seen



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

When I saw previews for Beowulf I was so excited to see it. Then I went to see it and it was so horrible I left 30 minutes into the movie. To me it had no story  and utterly pointless. What do you think?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2007)

the ending sucked he killed his only son


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 23, 2007)

i wasnt really interested into the movie ima probably watch it when it comes out on tv


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

He had a son?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah with the character angelina jolie played


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

What?!


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2007)

oh thats right you did watch all of it
AJ was a demon and Beowulf was sent to kill her
but instead she made a deal with him
If he gave her a son then she would make him a very powerful king


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah but in the end Beowulf got old
his son attacked the village and Beo killed him
AJ was still alive and found someone else to make the same promise to


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 23, 2007)

lol did any of u read the book i was made to read that when i was about 8 or 9


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2007)

i didnt even know there was a book at first


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

Nah I heard it was good, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

The trailer was so off-putting, it looked terrible.


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah, some of the previews were suckish


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2007)

The Demon of the Shadows said:


> yeah but in the end Beowulf got old
> his son attacked the village and Beo killed him
> AJ was still alive and found someone else to make the same promise to



good god, they raped the book.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> good god, they raped the book.



why do you say that was the movie just like the book??????


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2007)

I enjoyed it. The ending was awesome, everything else was ok-good. Nothing terrible, not like 300 bad or anything. I stayed awake unlike 300


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for your opinion, crazymtf


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 23, 2007)

Beowulf the worst movie you've ever seen? You must be pretty lucky then.


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 23, 2007)

Why, what was the worst you've ever seen?


----------



## Snow (Dec 23, 2007)

The OP has obviously never seen X-Men 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2007)

Note to self: never listen to this guy.

Beowulf was a pretty entertaining movie, actually. Sure, it didn't stick to the story too well, sure the dialogue was cheesy and the VA lousy, but the movie itself was entertaining to me. Then again, I watched it in 3d with my dad, and even grass growing is entertaining whilst sitting next to that old fart.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2007)

nso said:


> The OP has obviously never seen X-Men 3.





Vonocourt said:


> *X-Men 3,* the worst movie you've ever seen? You must be pretty lucky then.





Kumori Yougeki said:


> Why, what was the worst you've ever seen?



I recall a certain film called "The Castle of Fu Manchu"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I recall a certain film called "The Castle of Fu Manchu"



wasn't that Peter Seller's last movie before dieing?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> wasn't that Peter Seller's last movie before dieing?



Nope, that was "The Fiendish Plot of Dr. Fu Manchu."


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 24, 2007)

I've seen worse on the Sci-fi Channel.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I've seen worse on the Sci-fi Channel.



Not even the Mansquito compares to some of the fu manchu movies(the ones with Christopher Lee).


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 24, 2007)

It was aight, but it was basically commericial fluff


----------



## Seany (Dec 24, 2007)

I found it pretty entertaining. That's all i wanted from it, entertainment. 

It was worth the money, unlike The Golden Compass. My god that movie is fucking horrible.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 24, 2007)

It was stupid as hell, i snuck into another movie that was playing.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 24, 2007)

It was an ok movie, but the book was so much better.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't seen it.  I think I even remember creating a thread in the blender predicting how awful it would be.  I just remember seeing the preview and thinking the style the film was shot in was really lame.  Angelina Jolie walking around golden and nude for 120 minutes wouldn't be enough to save this POC.  And it looks like the threadstarter at least...has confirmed my prediction.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

nso said:


> The OP has obviously never seen X-Men 3.



X-men 3 was far from teh worst movie ever. Damn don't you people ever watch shit movies!? Check out all these horrible slasher movies...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2007)

The distinction of worst movie ever still belongs to some of these horrible horror films:

-Jack Frost
-Leprechaun in the Hood
-House of the Dead
-House of the Dead 2
-Rumplestilskin
-Wishmaster
-Starship Troopers 2 is my non-horror entry


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2007)

Rukia said:


> The distinction of worst movie ever still belongs to some of these horrible horror films:
> 
> -Jack Frost
> -Leprechaun in the Hood
> ...



Leprechaun in the Hood wasn't a horror movie, more like a terrible splat-stick movie.


----------



## adira (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't like the movie either, but it wasn't the WORST I've ever seen. That title belongs to the Mario Bros. movies.


----------



## theshad (Dec 24, 2007)

The Demon of the Shadows said:


> why do you say that was the movie just like the book??????



It's nothing like the book, the plot sounds absolutely awful in the movie while the book was great.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't seen it, but will probably check it out on DVD. But at least it didn't have Steven Segal in it. When a movie has him in it, then we can talk about the worst movies ever made.


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 24, 2007)

Kumori Yougeki said:


> When I saw previews for Beowulf I was so excited to see it. Then I went to see it and it was so horrible I left 30 minutes into the movie. To me it had no story  and utterly pointless. What do you think?



You didn't even sit through the entire film?

Tum tatee talee tum ta too.


----------



## Kumori Yougeki (Dec 25, 2007)

adira said:


> I didn't like the movie either, but it wasn't the WORST I've ever seen. That title belongs to the Mario Bros. movies.



Good point


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 25, 2007)

:/ they should just rename this thread "I haven't seen a lot of movies"

the book was about a hero who goes and kills all the bad guys dies in battle at the end of his life and yay him. Beowulf was simply good and Grendel, his mother, and some random unnamed dragon were just bad from the very beginning. He was handsome and they were unbearably ugly. It was an old story and its predictable. 

the story had three main battles: grendel, grendels mother, and in the stories, a random unnamed dragon. They covered these in the movie, and i thought they did it in a different way that wasn't unsatisfying and imo more interesting than "Beowulf is a true hero yadda yadda yadda", and ties in the third battle better to the other two. I think that the ways in which the film diverged from the story only added to the movie, even if maybe it missed some better dialogue and maybe didn't flesh out some characters. it was far from the worse i've ever seen.

EDIT: also, it was co-written by neil gaiman. 

INSTA WIN


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 25, 2007)

I blame Christopher Lambert


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 25, 2007)

nso said:


> The OP has obviously never seen X-Men 3.



He porbably never saw Shazam or Steel eitehr. Worst movies ever >.<;


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 28, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> He porbably never saw Shazam or Steel eitehr. Worst movies ever >.<;


Space Jam.

What ever happened to Micheal Jordan's acting career?


----------



## Morwain (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm kinda glad I learned from the countless sucky Beowulf movie's i've seen and didn't actually see it everyone seems to agree with what I thought would happen it was horrible.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 6, 2008)

Necro'ing old thread just to say...

I watched it for the first time a few days ago. Sluggish start, but I thought the second half of the film (after the timeskip) kicked ass imo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought the script was great. Oddly, the animations worked against it.....


----------



## Even (Aug 8, 2008)

I enjoyed Beowulf to be honest  Pretty hard to believe it takes place in Denmark though, as Denmark is flat as hell  More likely that it's in Norway


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 8, 2008)

weren't we talking about Lambert's one??


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm never going to watch it.


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 8, 2008)

It was alright, but im not going to bother seeing it again.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2008)

I so want to see Grendel the movie.

Written by Neil Gaiman.

Oh fuck, the endorphins I get from just thinking about it...


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw it when it was released with some friends... now that you reminded me that this movie existed. it was pretty boring .


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good, I never read the book so I was pretty surprised at certain points with grendel turning out to be the kings son and beowulf giving himself to AJ and such, so yeah the good part was the second half of the movie.


----------



## Altron (Aug 9, 2008)

you guys should just read the epic poem instead


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Aug 9, 2008)

I found the most horrible movie ever, the southpark one


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 9, 2008)

It also had a pretty kickass soundtrack. Seriously. Check it out if you can.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 9, 2008)

And I thought I was the only one who didn't like this film.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 9, 2008)

DO DONT SAY BAD THINGS ABOUT SCANVAIONS!  WE VINKINGS ARE GONNA KICK YOUR ASS!


Well im from Denmark, where the story is from. So Dont think its that bad..


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

Not what I expected, but it was not bad.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 17, 2008)

It wasn't too bad to me, could've been better though.


----------

